# W.Va. DNR Reports Results from Spring 2010 CWD Surveillance Efforts Hampshire County



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

FOR those that are keeping up with CWD in other states. ...TSS



Joe Manchin III, Governor Frank Jezioro, Director

News Release: June 28, 2010

Hoy Murphy, Public Information Officer (304) 558-2003 ext. 365 [email protected] Contact: Paul Johansen, Wildlife Resources Section 304-558-2771 [email protected]

W.Va. DNR Reports Results from Spring 2010 CWD Surveillance Efforts In Hampshire County; CWD Containment Area Expanded

HAMPSHIRE COUNTY, W.Va.  With the cooperation of local landowners, the West Virginia Division of Natural Resources (DNR) tested 152 deer collected from within one to two miles of previously known locations of Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) infected deer. Testing detected the CWD agent in a total of 12 white-tailed deer sampled during the 2010 spring collections in Hampshire County, according to the DNR.

The detection of 15 CWD positive deer during the fall 2009 hunting season, combined with this springs testing results, has required the expansion of the CWD Containment Area to include all of Hampshire County. Within the CWD Containment Area, supplemental feeding and baiting of deer is prohibited and there are transport restrictions for deer carcasses leaving the county.

The spring CWD monitoring of deer provides an incidence rate of infected CWD deer in the area of established infection and removes CWD positive deer from the landscape. In addition, wildlife biologists also use the information to monitor changes in age structure and reproduction in the deer herd within the established CWD infected area.

The first case of CWD in West Virginia was confirmed on September 2, 2005. Since that time, the DNR has been fully engaged in activities guided by its CWD Incident Response Plan, which is designed to accomplish the following objectives:

Determine the distribution and prevalence of CWD through enhanced surveillance efforts. Communicate and coordinate with the public and other appropriate agencies on issues relating to CWD and the steps being taken to respond to this disease. Initiate appropriate management actions necessary to control the spread of this disease and prevent further introduction of the disease. To date, CWD surveillance efforts conducted by the DNR have resulted in a total of 74 deer being confirmed positive for CWD in Hampshire County. Ongoing and extensive surveillance efforts being conducted by Wildlife Resources Section personnel throughout West Virginia has not detected CWD outside of Hampshire County.

CWD is a neurological disease found in deer and elk and belongs to a family of diseases known as transmissible spongiform encephalopathies. The disease is currently accepted as being caused by abnormal, proteinaceous particles called prions that slowly attack the brain of infected deer and elk. Animals progressively become emaciated, display abnormal behavior and invariably die as a result of the disease. There is no known treatment for CWD and it is fatal for the infected deer or elk. It is important to note that currently, there is no evidence to suggest CWD poses a risk for humans or domestic animals.

Landowner and hunter cooperation throughout this entire CWD response effort in Hampshire County continues to be excellent, noted DNR Director Frank Jezioro. As we strive to meet this wildlife disease challenge and implement appropriate management strategies, the support and involvement of landowners and hunters remains essential. The DNR is committed to keeping the public informed and involved in these wildlife disease management actions.

**DNR**

http://www.wvdnr.gov/2010news/10news115.shtm



see history on CWD in W.V. and other studies here ;



Tuesday, June 29, 2010 


W.Va. DNR Reports Results from Spring 2010 CWD Surveillance Efforts In Hampshire County; CWD Containment Area Expanded Joe Manchin III, Governor Frank Jezioro, Director

News Release: June 28, 2010


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/06/wva-dnr-reports-results-from-spring.html



TSS


----------



## Peterson (Jun 19, 2010)

Personally speaking, there are waaay too many deer in WVa and the ES suffers because of it but FWIW:



*Hampshire County Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) Containment Area*

Includes all portions of Hampshire County north of US Route 50.
*







Carcass Transport Regulations*


Hunters are prohibited from transporting dead cervids (deer, elk, etc.) or their parts beyond the boundary of the containment area except for the following:
meat that has been boned out,
quarters or other portions of meat with no part of the spinal column or head attached,
cleaned hide with no head attached,
clean skull plate (no meat or tissue attached) with antlers attached,
antlers with no meat or tissue attached, and
finished taxidermy mounts.
Hunters may transport cervid carcasses that were not killed inside the containment area through the containment area.
*Baiting and Feeding &#8722; see regulations listed below.*
Back To Top
*Baiting and Feeding Regulations*

It is illegal to bait or feed cervids or other wildlife in a &#8220;Containment Area&#8221; as determined by the Director and established for the management, control or eradication of chronic wasting disease or other wildlife diseases. Song and insectivorous birds may be fed, provided that such feeding shall not cause, or be done in a manner that would be reasonably anticipated to cause, a congregation of cervids or other wildlife. Provided further, that captive cervids may be fed inside cervid facilities permitted by the Division of Natural Resources.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

> Song and insectivorous birds may be fed, provided that such feeding shall not cause, or be done in a manner that would be reasonably anticipated to cause, a congregation of cervids or other wildlife. Provided further, that captive cervids may be fed inside cervid facilities permitted by the Division of Natural Resources.


Well that doesn't sound vague at all. Let's adopt that language!!


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Well that doesn't sound vague at all. Let's adopt that language!!


Well, if you are adopting common sense approaches instead of hysterical over-reactions, why don't we follow their lead and make the Kent Co. CWD zone the only part of the state (other then 487) that is off limits for baiting and feeding.


----------



## swoosh (Sep 29, 2006)

We got W. VA football coach here in MI, IMO getting things from W. VA is a bad idea:lol:


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Yeah Swoosh, I was waiting for someone to go there!!! (think they'd take him back??)


----------



## Peterson (Jun 19, 2010)

Drisc13 said:


> Yeah Swoosh, I was waiting for someone to go there!!! (think they'd take him back??)


 
If you wonder that, then you really do not understand the enormity of his betrayal.
But, the ponied up contract violation money was nice. :lol: 
Not sure if Roots has ever paid all of his share of that judgement or not.
Good luck with him and Michigan's reputation....what's he got one more year?....Please keep him long enough to pay off his debts.


----------

